# Wild One arm



## mike39 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, new member here. Great site.
Have a green wire gray tip arm that i think i bought from Auto World back in the day. It seems to be wired backwards from rest of my arms, is this common or a factory mistake.

Thanks Mike


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

You mean it spins backwards when installed properly?
I've never heard of this. If so it is a true oddity.


----------



## mike39 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats what it does. When this was bought (late 1960's) from Auto World we also purchased Magnets ( black/black and soft), sliver plated chassis (solid copper rivets), A.J.'s screw on front and rear, sliver pickups and brushes and a brass pan. At the time all wehad were steering wheel controlers with a reverse switch, so if we put the magnets in backwards all we did was switch the button. Dug the cars out this summer and while cleaning switched some arms and chassis around and at first thought I reversed the magnets till the other day did some more changing and thats when I found out the arm spins backward. Arm ohms out to 6.3-6.4, fair speed ( in its day was never beat by stock T-jet even with hop up gears.)

Mike


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

welcome aboard!
does the car go backwards?having trouble getting my head around that...


----------



## mike39 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes it does. You have to switch magnets front to back so it goes the same direction as the rest of the cars. Never knew we had a problem when were kids because most of our magents were black/black we just firgued we installed them backwards. As our controllers had a reversing switch most of the time we did that rather than changing the magnets to the right way to save time.

Mike


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow.that is bizarre.bob beers is a member here,you could talk to him.his username is mr aurora.maybe he could help...i'm stumped.


----------



## mike39 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just wondering if this was good or bad for speed or just put it away for the oddball that it is.

Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------

